

Doctors Create New Nose For Woman By Growing It On Her Arm - dc2k08
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/07/29/doctors-create-new-nose-f_n_247508.html

======
outcyde
Is this anything short of a modern miracle? Its amazing what science is
capable of.

